# Peavey Classic Tube Series Duel 212



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I came across one of these today. It was in sad condition, missing a couple of 6L6 tubes, and just plain filthy. It is way too heavy to carry. I never really paid attention to the Peavey amps from the '90's. Are they PCB, or PTP wired?

Does anyone have any real, practical experience with them. It is something like a Fender Twin.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to own a Classic 212 Chorus. At best it was ok. They are mostly circuit board. Mine had solid state driving 6L6 outputs.
It was quite versatile but i could never quite get the sound dialed in. Took a big loss when i sold it too.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

All tube, pcb construction, Twin killer. Came out around the same time as 5150, I believe.
If it came cheaply it's a good score.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I can confirm that they are circuit board amps with just the 6L6's in the output stage. The rest of the amp is solid state. Good source for opamps if you like. They are all in sockets. I should check my board. They may be those ones that all the Tube Screamer guys want. Might be cost effective to buy and part out! (Is there a tongue in cheek smilie?)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

dcole said:


> I can confirm that they are circuit board amps with just the 6L6's in the output stage. The rest of the amp is solid state. Good source for opamps if you like. They are all in sockets. I should check my board.


Are you talking about a different model, or are there 2 versions of this thing? The ones I know of are all tube, preamp and power amp.
This model is "Duel 212". Maybe you have "Classic VTX 212" ?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the Classic VTX 212. SS pre-amp, 2x6L6 power.






annnnnnd, it's upside-down. Ahhhh,well.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

The classic and the duel 212 are two different animals. The duel is all tube, although it does use PC boards. The Classic in the pic is solid state/tube. Mine was very similar and predates the VTX series, although it was almost identical.


> Might be cost effective to buy and part out! (Is there a tongue in cheek smilie?)


I probably would have lost less money doing that.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a beat up Peavey VTM 60 head, same era. Very good sounding amp that can be had for like 300 bucks.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Are you talking about a different model, or are there 2 versions of this thing? The ones I know of are all tube, preamp and power amp.
> This model is "Duel 212". Maybe you have "Classic VTX 212" ?


Sorry, brain fart. Please ignore my input.


----------

